# snowfall info



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

From Jesse Ferrell at accuweather: Why am I so low? Two reasons. One, I don't personally measure snowfall with a number if it looks like it's under an inch (a "dusting"), even though technically that's not meteorologically sound. To me, a dusting is not a significant snowfall. Two, I measure ice (freezing rain & sleet) separately, while PSU & UNV lump them in with snow. I say there's been 14" of snow this season plus 4.5" of sleet and freezing rain, plus a bunch of dustings. That amount of 4.5" of ice is remarkable, and I've already talked about what the reason for that is. So to me, against that normal 30" of snow, it's been a disappointing winter (although that's not really fair because the average DOES include those dustings).

At the end of December, I said:

Since November 15th... we've had 42 out of 46 days with either a trace of snow, ice or snow and ice cover.

I will update this to say:

Since November 15th... we've had 80 out of 87 days with either a trace of snow, ice or snow and ice cover.


----------

